# Gaining weight not fat



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Im currently 99KG and im about to go on a 6 week dbol cycle and week 3-6 with stanabol. I know i need to have a high calorie diet in order to gain weight and i was advised that the calories should be clean. Anyone know's what they are?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

um yeah. But I can't post my reply without getting yelled at.

One sec. will find you a list.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

try this for diet

[ ] beef

[ ] pork

[ ] chicken

[ ] turkey

[ ] tuna

[ ] salmon

[ ] 2% milk

[ ] eggs

[ ] cottage cheese 2%

[ ] yogurt 2% plain

[ ] whey protein powder (post workout drink)

[ ] asparagus

[ ] broccoli

[ ] green beans

[ ] cauliflower

[ ] pasta linguini

[ ] potatoes

[ ] rice (short & long grain)

[ ] sweet potatoes

[ ] egg noodles

[ ] brown (& wild) rice

[ ] oatmeal, rolled oats (slow cooked)

[ ] multi grain bread

[ ] olive oil (extra virgin)

[ ] butter (unsalted)

[ ] honey (post workout drink)

[ ] berries (breakfast only)

[ ] apples (breakfast only)

[ ] oranges (breakfast only)

[ ] bananas (breakfast only)

[ ] coffee

[ ] tea

[ ] cream (for coffee/tea)

[ ] zero calorie sweetener

[ ] diet soda

[ ] chocolate, dark

try to make your meals stick around a 35p/35f/30c ratio of macronutrients from the above list

keep you calories the same each day

if your not gaining then add in 500 more calories a day the next week

if your gaining too fast (aka fat) then lower the calories by 500 a day for the next week (shoot for 1/2 to 1 lbs a week of gain maximum after the second week, the first 2 weeks are mostly fluid so don't count those gains and when finished cycle the loss of that)

It is that simple.

(This is the base from my Diatia book)


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Chef, mate, your fabled list!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

To quickly define "eating clean". Lets say you had a daily calorific intake of, oooh, 3000 kcals (purely for example). Now those calories will be made up of fats, protein and carbohydrates. The 3000 could be comprised of baked potatoes, cottage cheese, pitta bread, yoghurt, tuna, broccoli, chick peas etc. OR it could be comprised of Big Macs, pizzas, cola, icecream, high salt/saturated fat ready-meals, pies. Now those are two diets at the complete opposite end of the spectrum and, again, just for example.

The first would be considered clean, the second dirtier than a vintage amsterdam ho!

Both add up to 3000calories, but the former has a far greater nutritional content, where as the latter would be high-glyceamic, or high in saturated fats, or low in essential vits/mineral...you get the picture. For adding quality lean body mass, it is better for you diet to look more like number 1, but of ourse that's not to say that junk food is neccessarily ou the window - that's where cheat days come in, etc.


----------

